How do I report vulnerability to stripe? - xstartup
======
tomalpha
Their security page[0] (which I found by googling “How do I report a
vulnerability to Stripe”) suggests “emailing” them at security@stripe.com

Email is short for “electronic mail”. You can read up on what it is here[1].

[0]
[https://stripe.com/docs/security/stripe](https://stripe.com/docs/security/stripe)
[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email)

------
ecesena
From:
[https://stripe.com/docs/security/stripe](https://stripe.com/docs/security/stripe)

> If you believe you’ve discovered a bug in Stripe’s security, please get in
> touch at security@stripe.com (optionally using our general PGP key). We will
> respond as quickly as possible to your report. We request that you not
> publicly disclose the issue until it has been addressed by Stripe.

